# JKD Basics



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2016)

Started training JKD basics again, no reason, just seemed like the thing to do at the moment.

Just basic footwork and some basic striking on a heavy bag


----------



## Leo89 (Nov 23, 2016)

How does it compare to kickboxing or taekwondo basics?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2016)

Wouldn't know, don't do kick boxing, and I the last time I did TKD it was not yet an Olympic sport. All I can tell you is the "ready stance" is different from TKD, don't know about kick boxing


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Dec 4, 2016)

Stance, power generation, lateral movement. These all differ from TKD. Then there are the concepts that dictate how the basics are used. 

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 11, 2016)

Ron Balicki on JKD basics


----------



## KPM (Dec 16, 2016)

I've had Guru Ron's JKD video series for a long time now.  Went to hunt it down last weekend and could only find discs 7 & 8!  Gotta do some more searching!!


----------

